# Flat plane crank firing order



## DiegoVV (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi dear friends!!

I am going to start thebuilding of a Schillings V8 engine (with some of my own mods). 

It will be a flat plane crank (I love the high pitch sound of italian engines). I want to replicate the firing order of Ferrari´s V8 engines, but for my big surprise, I was not able to find it on internet.

Does anyone have this info?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 20, 2015)

308 is 1-5-3-7-4-8-2-6


----------



## DiegoVV (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you very much Steve!!! 

It´s a honour to find help from people with your experience.

I assume that you are numbering the cilynders this way... Am I right?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 21, 2015)

you might like this also



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5bSQIQQsY[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 21, 2015)

Actual 308 info plate. CHP's is the same only upside down from this one.


----------



## chatinggirl (Dec 22, 2015)

1 5 4 8 6 3 7 2


----------



## DiegoVV (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind help.

 The pic of the firing plate that Stevehuckss have posted is precisely the one that I was searching for.....now it comes the hard work designing the camshafts (I know for some of you this is a no-brain task, but I suspect that I´ll need lots of paper and pencil  hehehe).

Having said that....Do you have a straightforward method for this? I am really worried about calculating, machining and discovering that the camshafts are not correctly designed.

Best regards!!


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi Diego,
Maybe this will help you. I made it up quite awhile back when someone asked about making a camshaft. 
gbritnell 

View attachment CAM LAYOUT DRAWING.pdf


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 23, 2015)

see if this helps 

View attachment Offset turning the camshaft.pdf


----------



## DiegoVV (Dec 24, 2015)

Thak you Steve and George!!

Gerorge...Once I finish the design, I´ll post it so you can take a look and correct the mistakes!

Steve...I didn´t knew this method for machining the lobes. It seems to produce smoother profiles than the milling method...I like it! (although it looks less intuitive). I´ll study it carefully.

BR


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 24, 2015)

DiegoVV said:


> Thak you Steve and George!!
> 
> Gerorge...Once I finish the design, I´ll post it so you can take a look and correct the mistakes!
> 
> ...


Hi Diego,
did you watch the video about Ferrari and Corvette engine  that I posted
think you will like it


----------



## DiegoVV (Dec 24, 2015)

Absolutely Canadianhorsepower, I love it!! It explains in a simple way the most common questions about both types.

That's exactly why I want to make my v8 with a flat plane crank.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Dec 24, 2015)

DiegoVV said:


> Absolutely Canadianhorsepower, I love it!! It explains in a simple way the most common questions about both types.
> 
> That's exactly why I want to make my v8 with a flat plane crank.



How did you get your Shelling plans 

Ive been trying but no sucess:wall::wall:


----------



## DiegoVV (Dec 24, 2015)

Hehe, It was a challenge also for me getting those plans!!

I ordered them from vht.de online shop. It was not easy cause the entire webpage is in german, but thanks to google translator I was able to post the order. 

Communication with vth staff is an impossible mission (they just doesn't reply any of my e-mails), but 10 days after, I received in my home the plans.

Regarding the quality of the plans I have to say that I expected more detailed information. They are a good starting point for developing your own version since they have only the basic information and the rest....well, it's up to the builder. I calculate that 50% of the design is open.


----------

